# Panorámicas de Trujillo



## TrujilloYYo

Next >>
*_*


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*Trujillo desde las Alturas*​







*_
In God We Trust 👏 *


----------



## Libidito

Buena foto!


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*TRUJILLO DESDE LAS ALTURAS II*
Ovalo Grau y alrededores







​*___
In God We Trust 👏*


----------



## DeLimaLaHorrible

TrujilloYYo said:


> *Trujillo desde las Alturas*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> In God We Trust 👏 *


Avenida Larco con América y la UNT. Buena foto


----------



## aqpboy45

TrujilloYYo said:


> *Urb. San Andrés I y Urb. La Merced I - Trujillo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *__
> In God We Trust* 👏


Esta foto está muy bonita. Esta zona está cerca al mar?


----------



## DeLimaLaHorrible

aqpboy45 said:


> Esta foto está muy bonita. Esta zona está cerca al mar?


No queda lejos pero tampoco tan cerca como para caminar. Está separada del mar por la urbanización California y barrios poco atractivos como Vista Alegre y Buenos Aires.


----------



## Legionario




----------



## Foenix31




----------



## Foenix31

Legionario said:


> Quedaria bien en Trujillo que su costa se llenara de edificios de buena altitud, algo así como la costa verde en Lima , el mar se tiene que aprovechar.


Todo a su tiempo, creo que todos los foristas esperamos eso.


----------



## DeLimaLaHorrible

Foenix31 said:


> Todo a su tiempo, creo que todos los foristas esperamos eso.


Esa zona entre el golf y el mar regado por el río Moche está perfecta para hacer un gran parque metropolitano rodeado de edificios con vista al mar. Sería estupendo 👍


----------



## Foenix31




----------



## Foenix31

*COMPLEJO DEPORTIVO MANSICHE*


----------



## TrujilloYYo

aqpboy45 said:


> Esta foto está muy bonita. Esta zona está cerca al mar?


Esa zona se encuentra de 3 a 4Km desde las playas de la Urb. Buenos Aires en el Distrito de Víctor Larco Herrera 🌊
*_*
*Trujillo rumbo al Bicentenario 29 Dic. 🎉*


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*UPAO | Av. César Vallejo 
Distrito de Trujillo
_*​















*_
Diciembre 2020 - Bicenternario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏*


----------



## TrujilloYYo

_*Av. Húsares de Junin - Urb. La Merced*_* |*_* Distrito de Trujillo









__
Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *_


----------



## Foenix31




----------



## TrujilloYYo

Foenix31 said:


> View attachment 344989


En primer plano: Cruce Av. Manuel Vera Enriquez y Av. América Norte, hacia el fondo Av. Nicolás de Piérola.
Áreas en la foto: Urb. Las Quintanas, Urb. San Fernando y Urb. Santa Inés.
Buena toma!
*____
Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Foenix31 said:


> View attachment 344989


Me gustó ésta foto, la vista hacia el norte de la ciudad incluye ya varios edificios de regular altura.


----------



## Javitrux

Buenas todas la fotos de esta pagina, esperamos en unas semanas puedan salir mas tomas con las avenidas que están en plena reconstrucción.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Variadas y buenas fotos. Gracias


----------



## Foenix31




----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Buena foto, destaca la iluminacion led el centro histórico. También se distinguen los 2 anillos viales, la Nicolas de Pierola, la carretera a Huanchaco. Excelente aporte


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*OVALO PAPAL Y AV. JUAN PABLO II








*​*____
Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*Complejo Mansiche | By Pass Mansiche y cercanías*
















*__
Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú* 🎉👏


----------



## Libidito

Buenas tomas de Mansiche!


----------



## Foenix31




----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Ese es el edificio de Pedro Muñiz?


----------



## TrujilloYYo

Así es, es el edificio Albrecht II
*____*


----------



## angelex69

Que ricas fotos!! Excelentes!!


----------



## Libidito

El parque en primer plano es el parque infantil que está por Mansiche?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

El parque Yonel Arroyo


----------



## Foenix31

Buen inicio de semana !







​


----------



## Foenix31




----------



## Libidito

Foenix31 said:


> Buen inicio de semana !
> View attachment 391734
> ​


Este es el límite entre el Golf y Las Flores del Golf.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

resalto que se pueden apreciar distintos ángulos y zonas de la ciudad! gracias por las fotos a todos los que están aportando.


----------



## Peruviano7

Foenix31 said:


>



Es la Avenida Larco???

Deberían arborizarla más.

A quien perteneces ese terreno a la izquierda de la avenida??? Podrían hacer un complejo de torres residenciales altas.


Me parece raro que Trujillo no aproveche ese lado que tiene al mar, con torres residenciales con vista a la playa.


----------



## TrujilloYYo

Puede que la razón principal sea que las inmobiliarias observen que nuestras autoridades poco hacen para resolver el problema de la erosión costera...
*__*


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*Av. El Golf








____
Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *​


----------



## al_7heaven

Peruviano7 said:


> Me parece raro que Trujillo no aproveche ese lado que tiene al mar, con torres residenciales con vista a la playa.












...esa zona necesita mucho trabajo para ser atractiva a las inmobiliarias, por lo menos deberían expropiar toda la primera manzana frente al mar para tener un gran malecón. No importa si ya no pueden recuperar la playa, con unos espigones para controlar el oleaje bastaría...


----------



## Foenix31




----------



## Foenix31

*2018*
_Desde Las Huacas del Sol y la Luna_​


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*Urb. California de tarde y al atardecer

















___
Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *​


----------



## sebvill

Buenas vistas del skyline de Trujillo


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Excelente thread, Trujillo se deja ver en todo su esplendor. Esa foto tomada desde la Huaca del Sol y la Luna se aprecia los edificios mucho mas altos de lo que son.


----------



## TrujilloYYo

_*Av. Prolong. César Vallejo | UPAO | Real Plaza








_
Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *_


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Excelentes fotos en esta página, desde diferentes ángulos se van perfilando interesantes vistas y skylines. 
De un año para otro la cantidad de edificios aumenta considerablemente, esperemos siga por ese buen camino la ciudad


----------



## Truxillito

Qué buenas fotos! Gracias a todos por compartirla 

Sabemos que a la ciudad aún le falta mucho, pero sin miedo a equivocarme me parece que ya pasamos los 160 o 180 edificios mayores a 10 pisos? Sé que hasta el 2016-2017 eran 140 edificios, y ahora con tanto proyecto que se ve como que se perdió ese conteo pero ya se van notando zonas consolidadas y muchas nuevas que empiezan a tener esta oferta inmobiliaria


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*HUANCHACO*​








*___*
*Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


----------



## iyaki

Porque no se construyen edificios en Huanchaco?....algun tema pendiente ahí?

También ya es hora que se descentralice la construcción de multifamiliares, todo no debería estar en el distrito de Trujillo y Víctor larco. Hay mucho por crecer en La Esperanza, Florencia de mora, Laredo, Alto trujillo y distritos metropolitanos que conforman más del 65% de la ciudad de Trujillo.


----------



## Foenix31




----------



## Trujillo_Rocks




----------



## TrujilloYYo

Buenas tomas aéreas! Que hermoso es Trujillo!
*__*


----------



## Libidito

Que buenas tomas!!!!


----------



## Foenix31

_Fuente: Video Ozono TV_​


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*OVALO GRAU & OVALO MANSICHE*​
















*___*
*Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

buenas tomas, qué bueno que se le está dando énfasis en recuperar áreas verdes!


----------



## TrujilloYYo

_*AV. ESPAÑA - SUR








___
Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *_​


----------



## Jair Rodriguez




----------



## Foenix31

Muy buenas tomas las de Ozono !


----------



## ELMER71

Esta si que es una verdadera campiña en plena ciudad, donde no se ven casas o edificios en medio de ella, depredándola...



Foenix31 said:


> _Valle de Moche_​
> View attachment 460719
> 
> _Fuente: Dronefly Peru_


----------



## luisangel20cix

Buena foto, aunque Moche pueblo y asentamientos aledaños están en medio de esa campiña, al igual que su parque industrial bordeando el río homónimo.


----------



## Foenix31

*Trujillo | 2019 AC.*
_(Antes del Covid)_


----------



## ErickMC12

Buenas vista de San Andrés, cada año va densificandose esa Urb.


----------



## Foenix31

*Templo de Jesucristo de los Santos de los Últimos Días*
Inauguración: 2014​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks




----------



## Truxillito

Qué buenas y excelentes fotos!


----------



## Foenix31

Buenas fotos !


----------



## Javitrux

Fotasos Rocks !!!!!!!! La de la campiña también muy buena.


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Que buenas tomas, lastima que la calidad de las fotos no nos deja apreciar la ciudad en su real dimension.

Ese *Templo de Jesucristo de los Santos de los Últimos Días,* se ve de lujo.


----------



## Foenix31

*Universidad Nacional de Trujillo*​


----------



## Libidito

Muy buenas fotos sobre todo la última que me parece esta tomada desde la Urb. Los cedros.


----------



## Libidito

Foenix31 said:


> *Trujillo | 2019 AC.*
> _(Antes del Covid)_
> View attachment 501922​


WOWWWWW FOTAZO!


----------



## Libidito

Wowww que fotos!!!! nuevos angulos!


Trujillo_Rocks said:


> View attachment 505329
> View attachment 506831
> View attachment 505340


----------



## Foenix31

*Estadio Mansiche + Coliseo Gran Chimu + Piscina Olimpica + Centro Acuatico + Concha Acustica*​


----------



## Truxillito

Excelente foto


----------



## Truxillito

Parte de la infraestructura deportiva, si tuvieran fotos del Complejo Chan Chan (ex Chicago), del de Huanchaco tb sería bueno verlos


----------



## Libidito

Excelente el complejo Mansiche!


----------



## Foenix31

*Jr. San Agustin*

__
http://instagr.am/p/BrQoxRHhN7j/
​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

buena foto, se ve grande la Iglesia San Agustín


----------



## angelex69

*SKYLINE TRUJILLANO:*
*URB. CALIFORNIA (1 PLANO) - SAN ANDRÉS (2 PLANO) - 
PRIMAVERA / QUINTANAS (3 PLANO) - *
*VILLA BOLIVARIANA (4 PLANO):*










*Y siendo una ciudad que está en su superficie "cuasi" plana.*​


----------



## Foenix31




----------



## skyperu34

Cada día Trujillo se pone mucho mejor! Las fotos así lo van demostrando...


----------



## Libidito

FOTAZO!!!!!!!!!!! Me quede sin palabras, que buena toma.
Gracias por compartir!



angelex69 said:


> *SKYLINE TRUJILLANO:*
> *URB. CALIFORNIA (1 PLANO) - SAN ANDRÉS (2 PLANO) -
> PRIMAVERA / QUINTANAS (3 PLANO) - *
> *VILLA BOLIVARIANA (4 PLANO):*
> 
> View attachment 618515
> 
> 
> *Y siendo una ciudad que está en su superficie "cuasi" plana.*​


----------



## Foenix31




----------



## Foenix31




----------



## Jair Rodriguez

Fotasos de Trujillo la verdad, uno se queda sorprendido del crecimiento vertical de la ciudad y eso que aún hay proyectos en ejecución que van a mejorar el ya gran panorama que tenemos.


----------



## Libidito

Que buenas esas fotos nocturnas, que zona es?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Muy buenas tomas nocturnas, me parece que es Primavera y Quintanas la zona que se ve.


----------



## Foenix31

By: Arroyo_arq​


----------



## angelex69

Trujillo, a pesar de la larga lista de problemas que tiene (y no lo negamos ni ocultamos) se luce en cada una de sus fotos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Foenix31 said:


> View attachment 625213
> 
> By: Arroyo_arq​


Desde alguna terraza en... Primavera? Las Quintanas?


----------



## Javitrux

Qué buenas fotos en esta página! Sobre todo la primera de angelex.
Y las nocturnas no se quedan atrás, ya se viene el verano para sacar mejores tomas aún


----------



## Foenix31

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Desde alguna terraza en... Primavera? Las Quintanas?


Es la Urb. San Andres.


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. CALIFORNIA







*​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Foenix31 said:


> *URB. CALIFORNIA
> View attachment 629996
> *​


Esa toma tiene un par de años como mínimo...


----------



## ErickMC12

Pronto, nuevos edificios, estarán al rededor de ese Parque en California


----------



## Libidito

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Esa toma tiene un par de años como mínimo...


Si, esa foto no es actual.


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. SAN ISIDRO







*​


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. HORTENCIAS DE CAL.*
By: Dronefly Peru







​


----------



## Foenix31




----------



## Foenix31




----------



## Jair Rodriguez




----------



## cmonzonc

Esa no es una zona nueva no nada por el estilo. En Lima y en el interior del país muchas zonas similares han cambiado radicalmente en los últimos 20 años de bonanza. 
Sin lugar a dudas hay dejadez, ojalá cambie con su posible distritalización.


----------



## Nicochu

Jair Rodriguez said:


> View attachment 684148
> 
> 
> View attachment 684149


Wow , pero que buena panoramica , con la avenida y las nuevas edificaciones


----------



## Libidito

Muy buenas panorámicas


----------



## Foenix31

*TRUX*
_By: @Foenix31 _
*







*​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Buena panorámica desde un nuevo ángulo!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks




----------



## Truxillito

Muy buenas las fotos Rocks 
Se agradece las tomas y el informarnos del avance inmobiliario de nuestro querido Trujillo!
Aún mucho por hacer, pero paso a paso creo que vamos consolidándonos


----------



## Legionario

me gusta bastante el golf !! muy linda zona.


----------



## Jair Rodriguez

El panorama de la ciudad cada día se pone mejor!!


----------



## Jair Rodriguez

El panorama de la ciudad cada día se pone mejor!!


----------



## Foenix31

Buena recopilación de fotos @Trujillo_Rocks !


----------



## Libidito

Excelentes fotos Trujillo rocks! super!!!!


----------



## Javitrux

Buena toma del skyline de Primavera-Las Quintanas Foenix y ni que decir del de California Rocks.


----------



## TrujilloYYo

_*Cerca al Parque Grande de California*_​








*_*
*Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


----------



## TrujilloYYo

Créditos: DroneFly Perú
*_
Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


----------



## Libidito

Excelente foto


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Si no me equivoco en el terreno que está limpio se construirá un hotel, esperemos se trate de una excelente propuesta acorde al centro histórico


----------



## Foenix31

*AMANECER *
By: @arroyito.pe​


----------



## al_7heaven

...bonita panorámica 🆒


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Que foton!!


----------



## Jair Rodriguez

Asu que foto!!


----------



## Truxillito

Que buena foto!
A primera impresión pensé era San Andrés, pero creo es otro sector de la ciudad, puede ser Vista Hermosa?


----------



## TrujilloYYo

Así es, en Primer Plano es la Urb. San Andrés, y al parecer la foto fue tomada desde la UNT.
Hermosa toma 📸
*____
Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏*


----------



## Libidito

Foton, pero no la tienen sin el escrito?


----------



## Javitrux

Wow!!! Tremenda panorámica!!! San Andrés sigue creciendo.


----------



## Foenix31

*VICTOR LARCO HERRERA*
_By: @orgullotrujillano_


----------



## Libidito

Buena foto!


----------



## angelex69

Foenix31 said:


> *AMANECER *
> By: @arroyito.pe​
> View attachment 742217


Orgasmo visual!


----------



## Foenix31

*ESTO ES TRUJILLO



 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2881796225383406


*​


----------



## Foenix31

*PRIMAVERA*
_@r&rinmobiliaria_


----------



## Nicochu

Muy bonito uwu .


----------



## Libidito

Foenix31 said:


> *PRIMAVERA*
> _@r&rinmobiliaria_
> View attachment 788913​


Ese no es el Ovalo Valcárcel??


----------



## ELMER71

Foenix31 said:


> *AMANECER *
> By: @arroyito.pe​
> View attachment 742217


Que espectacular foto!!!


----------



## Foenix31

Libidito said:


> Ese no es el Ovalo Valcárcel??


Así es, pero parce que tiene otro nombre.


----------



## Foenix31




----------



## sebvill

Se hundió Trujillo?


----------



## Foenix31

sebvill said:


> Se hundió Trujillo?


Jaja, no somos Atlantis.


----------



## Truxillito

Qué buenas fotos!!!
Excelentes tomas gracias por compartir


----------



## Foenix31

*TERRAPUERTO TRUJILLO SUR*



https://www.facebook.com/search/top?q=terrapuerto%20trujillo










​


----------



## Libidito

Que buenas fotos!!!!


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Se ve bien desolado ese terminal, todavia sigue prohibido viajar?


----------



## Foenix31

MIKE_USA2004 said:


> Se ve bien desolado ese terminal, todavia sigue prohibido viajar?


La foto es de abril del 2020, cuando Trujillo estaba en cuarentena.


----------



## Foenix31

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKcwYwOFw-2/


----------



## skyperu34

Que buenas fotos, en esa aérea del Mansiche se ve claramente buenos espacios para futuras ampliaciones de sus tribunas, incluso con pilares para crecer cubriendo la pista circundante.


----------



## Libidito

Excelente el complejo deportivo Mansiche!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

fotón del complejo Mansiche! esperamos siga siempre modernizándose, ya toca una remodelación al estadio, techo, ya esas torres deben retirarse y tener un sistema de iluminación moderno.


----------



## julipax

mi opinión es modernizar el estadio Mansiche sin tocar su capacidad, la propuesta seria que se construya un nuevo estadio con mayor capacidad y que sea el mejor del Norte y así como lo hace Colombia,Argentina,Brasil,etc sea una segunda casa para la selección.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

julipax said:


> mi opinión es modernizar el estadio Mansiche sin tocar su capacidad, la propuesta seria que se construya un nuevo estadio con mayor capacidad y que sea el mejor del Norte y así como lo hace Colombia,Argentina,Brasil,etc sea una segunda casa para la selección.


Coincido, por eso indiqué solo modernizar. Aunque con el cambio del sistema de iluminación, se podría ganar unos 1,000 espectadores quizás, al completar las tribunas


----------



## TrujilloYYo

Muy buena foto, tenemos un complejo deportivo con: Estadio, Piscina Olímpica, Centro Acuático, Concha acústica, Losas Deportivas, parque turístico Yonel Arroyo, Coliseo Gran Chimu (parece un ovni xD) y además en su perímetro tiene un Centro de Seguridad Ciudadana, oficinas del PLANDET y un paseo turístico con piletas de aguas.

Me hubiese gustado salga la foto completa con todo el parque Yonel Arroyo y el paseo de piletas de agua.

Esperemos la MPT no se descuide de su mantenimiento para que los trujillanos sigamos disfrutando de este gran centro de recreación.
*____
Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


----------



## julipax

TrujilloYYo said:


> Muy buena foto, tenemos un complejo deportivo con: Estadio, Piscina Olímpica, Centro Acuático, Concha acústica, Losas Deportivas, parque turístico Yonel Arroyo, Coliseo Chan Chan (parece un ovni xD) y además en su perímetro tiene un Centro de Seguridad Ciudadana, oficinas del PLANDET y un paseo turístico con piletas de aguas.
> 
> Me hubiese gustado salga la foto completa con todo el parque Yonel Arroyo y el paseo de piletas de agua.
> 
> Esperemos la MPT no se descuide de su mantenimiento para que los trujillanos sigamos disfrutando de este gran centro de recreación.
> *____
> Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


son pocas las ciudades en el Peru que los entornos de sus estadios son decentes, La UNSA ,el estadio Nacional ,El mansiche y dejo de contar


----------



## Libidito

TrujilloYYo said:


> Muy buena foto, tenemos un complejo deportivo con: Estadio, Piscina Olímpica, Centro Acuático, Concha acústica, Losas Deportivas, parque turístico Yonel Arroyo, Coliseo Chan Chan (parece un ovni xD) y además en su perímetro tiene un Centro de Seguridad Ciudadana, oficinas del PLANDET y un paseo turístico con piletas de aguas.
> 
> Me hubiese gustado salga la foto completa con todo el parque Yonel Arroyo y el paseo de piletas de agua.
> 
> Esperemos la MPT no se descuide de su mantenimiento para que los trujillanos sigamos disfrutando de este gran centro de recreación.
> *____
> Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


Es el coliseo Gran Chimú, no Chan Chan


----------



## TrujilloYYo

Libidito said:


> Es el coliseo Gran Chimú, no Chan Chan


- Gracias, ya está el edit


----------



## TrujilloYYo

_Fuente_​*_*
*Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

excelente foto del san josé obrero


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

TrujilloYYo said:


> _Fuente_​*_
> Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


Que bonita panoramica, pareciera que tiene palcos la cancha del San Jose.
​


----------



## Foenix31

Buena foto @TrujilloYYo !


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Trujillo
































Fotos tomadas hoy 28/02 por Miguel E, compartidas por wa.


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Que gratos recuerdos del Cultural, cuanto ha crecido, estudie cuando solo era de 3 o 4 pisos y su color era como un celeste claro. Aun asi era imponente en su epoca.


----------



## Foenix31

*URBANA*
AV. ESPAÑA ESQ. AV. JUAN PABLO II








_Imágenes__ de una amistad._​


----------



## Foenix31

*URBANA*
ANILLO VIAL ESPAÑA








_Imágenes de una amistad._​


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Que buena panoramica, pero que pasa con el Club Libertad se ve desolado y falta de mantenimiento.


----------



## Truxillito

MIKE_USA2004 said:


> Que buena panoramica, pero que pasa con el Club Libertad se ve desolado y falta de mantenimiento.


Están en juicio con la Municipalidad (Beneficencia), no recuerdo exactamente en qué están ahora pero lo último era que deben regresar todo el terreno a la Municipalidad de Trujillo, y ya la Municipalidad está pensando algunos proyectos para dicha ubicación


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Excelente foto de El Cultural. Quizás en el mismo terreno es difícil una ampliación, pero creo que en Larco tienen un terreno para algo interesante


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Interesante foto de la Avenida España, se ve bien la ciudad


----------



## julipax




----------



## Libidito

Buenas fotos!
El Club Libertad va a pasar a manos de la muni. Los dueños del club Libertad ya perdieron en primera instancia creo.


----------



## Foenix31

Buena toma de California !


----------



## TrujilloYYo

julipax said:


> View attachment 1240212


Con los nuevos edificios _Uptown. Mirror Tower, Comp475_ todos de 18 pisos, el Parque de California se verá más alto y más denso. Buena toma 📸 
*_*
*Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏*


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. FLORES DEL GOLF*
_By: @Foenix31 - @angelex69 _
















CENTRO EMPRESARIAL GABUTEAU | 16P. | AVANCES


El terreno debe tener sus 1200m2 pero aún no hay render. Me parece que al avanzar la construcción y no tener ni siquiera anuncio de venta, este proyecto ya debe tener uno o varios clientes finales: comercio, oficinas, hotel, etc Caso contrario anunciarían el render para la venta. De momento...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Foenix31

*CAMPIÑA DE MOCHE 







*





Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## sebvill

Por que han hecho ese desvio?


----------



## Libidito

Tanto tiempo no voy a Trujillo que no me había percatado de ese otro puente???


----------



## Foenix31

sebvill said:


> Por que han hecho ese desvio?


Van a demoler el actual puente Moche para hacer uno totalmente nuevo.


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*Otro ángulo de la campiña y la nueva obra que se viene...*​









Fuente: Diario La Industria​*___*
*Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


----------



## Foenix31

*UNT*
By: Facebook Universidad Nacional de Trujillo


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*SkyLine Urbs. Primavera - Las Quintanas*









_Fuente_
*___
Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


----------



## Foenix31

Se vienen las panorámicas 2021...


----------



## Stacy Conner

Pienso que a San Andrés le ha sentado bien el crecimiento vertical, al contrario de California que era más bonita hace 25 años sin tantos edificos y menor densidad poblacional


----------



## Truxillito

Buenos cortes a las fotos Rocks!
Se agradece el apoyo de todos por tenernos al tanto del desarrollo de la ciudad


----------



## Truxillito

Stacy Conner said:


> Pienso que a San Andrés le ha sentado bien el crecimiento vertical, al contrario de California que era más bonita hace 25 años sin tantos edificos y menor densidad poblacional


Poco a poco California y El Golf están con más edificios y mayores zonas comerciales, no lo veo mal es parte del normal desarrollo por decirlo. Finalmente depende del punto de vista, a mí particularmente me gusta mayor densidad.

Ahora recordemos que hay mercado y zonas para todos, si buscáramos una urbanización muy residencial y tranquila, pues por hoy las mejores opciones son las nuevas urbanizaciones o proyectos de Sauces de Barraza, Estancia de Muchik en Moche, y los 2-3 proyectos exclusivos en Salaverry. Claro que en esos los terrenos son de 1000m2 pero definitivamente encuentras paz, campo, tranquilidad  hasta que les llegue lo comercial jeje


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. LA MERCED*
_Créditos: Grupo Proyectos de Perú_


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

La Merced en primer plano es una urbanización bastante bonita y residencial, atrás se puede ver San Andrés con buena densidad de edificios


----------



## Truxillito

Qué bonita foto muchachos! Gracias por compartirla!
Teníamos previamente una parte de la ciudad con vista hacia el mar y ahora hacia el lado posterior, eso q no se nota Las Quintanas ni Primavera


----------



## Jair Rodriguez

FOTASO! De seguro mas pronto que tarde la avenida larco se llenará de edificios también.


----------



## Libidito

Que buenas fotos Rocks!


----------



## Libidito

Muy buena foto de la Merced!


Foenix31 said:


> *URB. LA MERCED*
> _Créditos: Grupo Proyectos de Perú_
> View attachment 1300679​


----------



## Libidito

*TRUJILLO*​


----------



## arquimario88

Excelentes fotos, gracias por traerlas. Toda la urbanización Monserrate debe ser destugurizada, su crecimiento exponencial se dio por la cercanía a la UPAO, no hay regulación en su crecimiento. Si eso cambia todo el panorama quedaría 10 puntos. desde el centro hacia la zona suroeste de la ciudad.


----------



## TrujilloYYo

Excelente tanda de fotos panorámicas 📸. Notable sin duda el crecimiento vertical de nuestra ciudad 🌇, aún ante la pandemia continuamos avanzando con muchos más proyectos! 💪
*__*
*Diciembre 2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏*


----------



## Jair Rodriguez

Universidad Nacional de Trujillo en primer plano y Urb, San Andrés en el fondo.










Fuente: @siente_trujillo en instagram


----------



## Foenix31

Fotaso! La UNT esta construyendo 3 facultades en simultaneo, mas la ampliación del CEPUNT, la remodelación de sus auditorios y a la espera del pronto re inicio de la facultad de Derecho.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Qué buena foto! La UNT se luce y el entorno nada mal.


----------



## Truxillito

Foenix31 said:


> Fotaso! La UNT esta construyendo 3 facultades en simultaneo, mas la ampliación del CEPUNT, la remodelación de sus auditorios y a la espera del pronto re inicio de la facultad de Derecho.


3 facultades y ampliación del CEPUNT, buen punto a considerar!


----------



## Libidito

La UNT que bonita, mi alma mater con su plaza central.


----------



## angelex69

*TRUJILLO | URB. SAN ANDRÉS**:








*​


----------



## Truxillito

Muy bonita foto la última!
Buena toma


----------



## ErickMC12

Esa Toma la he esperado por mucho, se ve que aún faltan terminar algunos edificios en San Andrés.


----------



## julipax

Trujillo sin duda ya va tomando un perfil diferente a cualquier otras ciudades peruanas.


----------



## Libidito

DefKoRnes said:


> Foto de hoy, de un amigo (Autor: Kervin Rodríguez Grados)
> View attachment 1342405


WOWWWW FOTAZO!!!!!
Muchas gracias por compartir Defkornes!


----------



## Foenix31

Libidito said:


> Esa foro de las Quintanas es actual?
> Pensé que el edificio en construcción ya estaba mas alto.


No, es de hace un mes, actualmente ya esta en el piso 10.


----------



## Foenix31

*¡FOTASO!*
_Esta foto merece estar en esta pagina.


DefKoRnes said:



Foto de hoy, de un amigo (Autor: Kervin Rodríguez Grados)
View attachment 1342405

Click to expand...

_​_







_


----------



## Truxillito

Muy buena foto muchachos!!!

Para conocimiento de foristas de otras ciudades, en primer plano está la cancha de fútbol del Colegio San José Obrero, foto tomada hoy 11 abril con los locales de votación, y los edificios que siguen son de la urbanización Hortencias de California, el que se ve en construcción se llama Sky Tower de 17 pisos.

Comentar también que pronto en esa panorámica se notará el edificio Oficinas El Golf que actualmente están techando el sótano y luego seguirán los 16-18 pisos del proyecto en sí


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. SAN ANDRES*
_By: @Foenix31 - @angelex69_
*--- 2019 ---*








*--- 2021 ---*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Muy buena la comparación, si se puede apreciar que aumentó la densidad tanto en San Andrés, como en California y aledaños (al fondo)


----------



## Libidito

Sinceramente felicitó a todos lo que están compartiendo estas fotos! ángulos poco vistos, podemos ver el gran avance que tiene Trujillo en cuanto a densidad, super!!!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Desde La Merced




































































https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyJ6D-9M5kYED2SQMbnSgVA/videos​


----------



## Libidito

Muy buenas fotos!!!!


----------



## sebvill

Buenisimas tomas de Trujillo


----------



## angelex69

*PARQUE "CÉSAR VALLEJO" DE CALIFORNIA *
*(El parque grande)*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Algunas fotos más, aunque no tan recientes (2019 aprox)





































https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyJ6D-9M5kYED2SQMbnSgVA/videos​


----------



## sebvill

El Parque Cesar Vallejo puede ser la versión trujillana del Parque de la 93 de Bogotá


----------



## Libidito

Que buenas fotos Rocks!


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Ya se nota la densidad, me hace recordar a la Lima de Los 80's. Que buena vista tienen los que estudian en el San Jose Obrero.


----------



## Javitrux

Excelentes todas las fotos de esta página. Ahora colaboro con un par tomas propias.


----------



## Javitrux

*Esta es de finales del 2019*​


----------



## Foenix31

Buena toma desde el Edificio España!


----------



## angelex69

Excelentes tomas!! Trujillo siempre se luce!!


----------



## Foenix31

URB. SANTA EDELMIRA​















_Fuente:




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=209692917314532


_​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Wow, me sorprendió Santa Edelmira, no la hacía tan bonita. Excelentes fotos Foenix!


----------



## Foenix31

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=209692917314532


​


----------



## Truxillito

Muy bonitas fotos y buenas tomas de la urbanización Santa Edelmira... creo que un poco de mea culpa de varios que no la hemos presentado como tal siendo tan agradable esta zona de clase media trujillana.

Para los foristas foráneos, la urbanización Santa Edelmira está a continuación de la urbanización California y es delimitada por el colegio San José Obrero y las avenidas Huamán y Larco, todas ubicadas en el distrito de Víctor Larco Herrera.

Foenix gracias por mostrarnos esas buenas fotos


----------



## Libidito

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Densidad de San Andrés - Trujillo
> 
> View attachment 1423656
> 
> 
> fuente: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyJ6D-9M5kYED2SQMbnSgVA ​


Que tal foto!!!!!!!! gracias Rocks!!!!


----------



## Foenix31

PARQUE VICTOR RAUL HAYA DE LA TORRE​











__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Javitrux

Ese parque se va a llenar de edificios como el parque grande de California.
Santa Edelmira se ve muy agradable y tranquila, gracias por compartir Foenix.


----------



## Truxillito

Foenix31 said:


> PARQUE VICTOR RAUL HAYA DE LA TORRE​
> View attachment 1429393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Bien por la inmobiliaria y constructora A&A! 
Ya empezó su proyecto Mirror Tower q es un tremendo y elegante edificio en California, ya concluyó su proyecto Las Lilas en El Golf, están vendiendo sus últimos 2 departamentos en Los Geranios, ya por concluir el casco de Situwa en San Andrés y ya empieza pre-venta de este nuevo en el Parque de las Aguas!!
Simplemente espectacular considerando los números de pisos de cada proyecto y el total de departamentos ofrecidos!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

By Pass Mansiche










Vista al norte de la ciudad, con el atardecer










Costa del Sol - El Golf











Fuente:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNvyGiZFYG8/
​


----------



## Truxillito

Fotasos!!! Todas en realidad y las 3 últimas muy bonitas


----------



## JUANCHO

Wow! Sin lugar a dudas, Trujillo tiene el mejor definido skyline del país, depués de Lima.


----------



## Libidito

Que buena foto la de Costa del sol!


----------



## Foenix31

Me gusta la ultima foto desde el Costa del Sol, buenasa !


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Más panorámicas de Trujillo





















































































créditos: Diego Cabeza​


----------



## Foenix31

Fotasos Rocks !!!


----------



## ErickMC12

waoo que Buenas tomas! 
La Merced se está quedando atrás eh!


----------



## Truxillito

ErickMC12 said:


> waoo que Buenas tomas!
> La Merced se está quedando atrás eh!


Buen punto!
Claro con La Merced y más edificios se tendría todo parejo desde San Andrea hacia El Golf 
Poco a poco aparecerán más proyectos en La Merced y con buena vista hacia California y el Mar y San Andrés a la derecha


----------



## skyperu34

Buenísimas panorámicas ! El perfil urbano de Trujillo ha mejorado bastante, destaca!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Fotos desde el Real Plaza, lástima la neblina, pero esperemos pronto se repitan las tomas con sol! 

 




















Credítos: Droneando by Alonso​


----------



## Truxillito

Buenas vistas ah! 
Incluso me parece q son tomas que aún no han sido mostradas anteriormente, al menos desde esa ubicación sobre el Real Plaza.

Un día sin neblina y quedaría mucho mejor


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Esas panoramicas del Golf, hacen la diferencia, la mejor zona de Trujillo en su maxima expresion; En algunas fotos se ve ya un consoliodado skyline, bien por nuestra ciudad.


----------



## Foenix31

*PARQUE DE LA FAMILIA*
_Fuente: Droneando By Alonso_


----------



## Mr Joven

Bonito Trujillo ¿di?


----------



## Foenix31

_








Fuente: Facebook de Ozono Drone _


----------



## Libidito

Muy buena foto!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Me gusta que siempre se pueden apreciar un buen número de parques en las panorámicas


----------



## Indochine

Trujillo es una ciudad con gran potencial, lindas fotos


----------



## Legionario

quedaria perfecta una remodelacion a ese estadio.


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Excelente panoramica de nuestro Complejo Mansiche, ese color del techo del coliseo Gran Chimu desentona la panoramica.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Legionario said:


> quedaria perfecta una remodelacion a ese estadio.


Es un anhelo de años, con que cambien el sistema de iluminación, completen los espacios ocupados por las torres de iluminación en la tribuna, pongan 100% de butacas, estaría súper, así no aumenten capacidad


----------



## Foenix31

URB. PRIMAVERA 
*







*
_Fuente: Espacio Grupo Inmobiliario_​


----------



## Foenix31

LAS DELICIAS - MOCHE






















Fuente: 



​


----------



## Foenix31

PLAZA MAYOR​






















_Fuente: Sky Drone Trujillo_​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Hermoso balneario Las Delicias en el distrito de Moche, y la plaza de armas se luce

Buenas fotos Foenix


----------



## Foenix31

AV. NICOLAS DE PIEROLA​








_Fuente: WARMA_


----------



## ErickMC12

Pronto en la misma toma saldrá el edificio de la UTP bastante alto


----------



## Foenix31

CIUDAD UNIVERSITARIA​








_Fuente: Facebook UNT_​


----------



## Foenix31

CHAN CHAN​








Fuente:


----------



## Foenix31

LOS TOTORALES​






















_Fuente: 



_​


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Esas fotos de los totorales es actual?; Es que por esa parte se estaba construyendo El Condominio Los Totolares, y viendo esas fotos no se ve ningun avance de obras del mencionado condominio.


----------



## Foenix31

UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DE TRUJILLO​






















Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3401690636599946


​


----------



## Foenix31

_Fuente: 



_​


----------



## Foenix31

MIKE_USA2004 said:


> Esas fotos de los totorales es actual?; Es que por esa parte se estaba construyendo El Condominio Los Totolares, y viendo esas fotos no se ningun avance de obras del mencionado condominio.


Los proyectos de residenciales de playa siguen avanzando, el proyecto de Almapolis se entrega en enero del 2022.


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*AV. EL GOLF








Fuente:
droneando by alonso
_
Diciembre2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏*​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Desde Las Palmas...




























































Fotos Propias​


----------



## Foenix31

Buenas fotos Rock! Gracias por compartirlas!


----------



## julipax

Buenas tomas Rock


----------



## Foenix31

LA MERCED
_By: @Foenix31 _


----------



## Foenix31

LA MERCED & EL RECREO
_By: @Foenix31_​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Trujillo - El Golf










créditos: Droneando by Alonso​


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*REAL PLAZA Y ALREDEDORES





















*
_Fuente_: https://youtube.com/channel/UCyJ6D-9M5kYED2SQMbnSgVA
*__*
_*Diciembre2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏*_​


----------



## Mr Joven

Wow, buena tadas.. se les agradece a todos. Seguimos creciendo, sin duda la capital del norte peruano. ¡Salud por Trujillo!


----------



## julipax

Que buenas tomas


----------



## Foenix31

URB. PRIMAVERA
_By: Instagram Propigo_


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Trujillo - tomas diversas




























créditos: Droneando by Alonso​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Balneario de Huanchaco



















créditos: Droneando by Alonso ​


----------



## Truxillito

Bonitas todas las fotos!

Qué buena la última de Huanchaco, se tenían esas construcciones hace tiempo pero faltaba mostrarlo con ese ángulo


----------



## Javitrux

Muy buenas fotos todas, el golf desde cualquier ángulo se ve súper bien, Primavera también siempre mejorando, gracias por mantener actualizo el thread muchachos.


----------



## arquimario88

Geniales todas las tomas, gracias por traerlas. Que buena densidad está tomando California, Santa Edelmira y Las Hortencias de California. poco a poco se irá viendo aún mejor y con torres más altas.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

En la imagen, sector noreste de la ciudad, avenida Mansiche, Pablo Casas, urbanizaciones Los Cedros, Santa Inés, Quintanas, Primavera, etc.
Próximamente hacia la izquierda aparecerá imponente el edificio de la UTP.​









créditos: Droneando by Alonso​


----------



## angelex69

*TRUJILLO BICENTENARIO:







*​


----------



## ErickMC12

Increíble, esta última foto abarca casi todo el distrito de Trujillo y VLH. Cuánto cambio en los últimos 10 años.


----------



## Truxillito

angelex69 said:


> *TRUJILLO BICENTENARIO:
> View attachment 1800119
> *​


Excelente foto panorámica!
Ahora sí se nota lo lejos California y Hortencias, xq se ve el UpTown, Sky Tower, El Mirador del Golf etc...
Solo me parece no sale la torre UPAO q es la más alta por el momento hahaha 

Pero muy buena panorámica y comparando con hace 10 años asuuu a tal cambio y lo q vendría en 10 años más


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Trujillo desde lo alto se ve ya como una metrópoli, bastante densa, y esto que hay dos edificios altos que no salen en la toma: la torre UPAO y Las Quintanas.


----------



## Truxillito

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Trujillo desde lo alto se ve ya como una metrópoli, bastante densa, y esto que hay dos edificios altos que no salen en la toma: la torre UPAO y Las Quintanas.


Cierto olvidé el de Arteco en Las Quintanas jeje  

Muchachos disculpen pero ya es algo complicado recordar todos los edificios que tenemos, ojo lo digo con mucha humildad porque es muy notorio el cambio en comparación hace 10 años y sabemos muy bien que aún falta mucho para una ciudad con el gran potencial q tiene Trujillo


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. PRIMAVERA*








_Fuente: Log in to Facebook_​


----------



## Foenix31

*HUANCHACO*








_Fuente:



 https://www.facebook.com/


_​


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. LOS JARDINES*








_Fuente: Foto de una amistad._​


----------



## Mr Joven

Foenix31 said:


> *URB. LOS JARDINES*
> View attachment 1807718
> 
> _Fuente: Foto de una amistad._​


¡Fotazo! Lo que se aprecia enrejado en el techo del edificio de 10 pisos es una canchita de gras artificial, tuve la oportunidad de estar en una pichanga ahí. Se ve súper esta toma, ¡Me gustó!


----------



## skyperu34

Buenísimas fotos, el atardecer panorámico de Huanchaco está realmente alucinante ! Muy buenos aportes.


----------



## Peruviano7

Foto : Fuente 









Foto : Fuente 








​


----------



## Javitrux

Buenas fotos, deben ser de hace más de 1 año.


----------



## Libidito

Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*Mirador de Moche







*
Fuente: Municipalidad Distrital de Moche
*__
Diciembre2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *​


----------



## Foenix31

_Fuente: beatakespics _​


----------



## Javitrux

*EL GOLF*​


----------



## Foenix31

Javitrux said:


> *EL GOLF*​
> View attachment 1891912


Que buena toma !


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*JARDÍN BOTÁNICO










Fuente
____
Diciembre2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *​


----------



## Foenix31

Muy buena foto del Jardín Botánico.


----------



## Javitrux

Gran toma, necesitamos otro igual pero 4-5 veces más grande.


----------



## Foenix31

*TRUJILLO METROPOLITANO*
_Fuente: Log into Facebook_









​


----------



## Truxillito

Buenas fotos!
No olvides que faltaría mostrar su nuevo proyecto Art, que ya están en pre venta y pronto empezarán obras


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. CALIFORNIA 2021*
_Fuente: @Truxillito _​


----------



## Foenix31

Uniendo ambas fotos horizontales...​


----------



## ErickMC12

Muy buenas fotos Foenix,Up town se ve enorme.
California le está haciendo el pare a San Andrés, aunque Cali es más pequeño y en poco tiempo se verá más denso.


----------



## Truxillito

Muy buenas fotos las tomadas Foenix! Son desde el piso 17 del edificio Sky Tower 

Coincido con Erick, ya California creo que tiene más edificios q San Andrés o ahí van  lo mejor es q el otro año esa foto tendrá 3 nuevos edificios de 17-18 pisos


----------



## Truxillito

Será motivo de tomar foto un poco más tarde o un día más soleado, por ahora el invierno no ayuda mucho ya que no se ve bien el fondo, pero comentar que desde los pisos altos del Sky Tower se ve a lo lejos la Torre UPAO que es de momento el edificio más alto de Trujillo, y se ve también la grúa de la UTP que podría arrebatarle esa posición para fin de año


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Excelentes panorámicas de ese sector de la ciudad, California sigue ganando densidad y en poco tiempo veremos nuevos edificios de regular altura que se suman.


----------



## Javitrux

Muy buenas fotos, el Uptown aporte mucho y es ya el rey de Califa por el momento.


----------



## Libidito

Woww que tales fotazos, felicidades, a este paso el skyline de California le ganará al de San Andrés.


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. HORTENSIAS 2021*
_Fuente: @Truxillito _


----------



## Truxillito

Buenas fotos y buenos terrenos libres que tarde o temprano serán edificios familiares o corporativos como el actual de 16-18 pisos en construcción llamado Oficinas El Golf (va en el piso 3 sobre un área de 1200-1500m2 de terreno)


----------



## sebvill

Toda esa zona de Trujillo tiene potencial de crecer ordenadamente sin invasiones ni autoconstrucción


----------



## jorgelff

Buenas panorámicas.


----------



## sebvill

Fuente: FB Trujillo Proyectos
Link


----------



## Truxillito

Buena foto! Casi todo el distrito de Trujillo solo que muy muy alto jaja ahí faltarían las zonas de Primavera / Las Quintanas y California / El Golf, claro aparte otros distritos que no salen tampoco pero buena foto con el anillo vial de la av España, parte del anillo de la av América


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. SAN ANDRES*
_Fuente: __kolbeconstructorainmobiliaria_


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

sebvill said:


> Fuente: FB Trujillo Proyectos
> Link


Qué piñas que no salen urbanizaciones como El Golf, California y otras. Igual es muy buena la toma, el anillo vial de la avenida España se ve perfecto, el de la avenida América se ve parcialmente. Buena planificación se tuvo cuando empezó a crecer la ciudad, falta repotenciar los anillos pero se tiene una buena base, es lo positivo.


----------



## Javitrux

sebvill said:


> Fuente: FB Trujillo Proyectos
> Link


Gran foto!! Resaltan la UNT y la mega planta de Lindley


----------



## Foenix31

Me hubiera gustado que no sea tan oscura la imagen.


----------



## Foenix31

_Fuente: Login • Instagram_​


----------



## sebvill

Al Centro Histórico le falta una mejora de techos. No hay nada que lo haga ver como especial desde arriba. Incluso mas crítico que la situación de techos en el centro de Lima.
Es el problema que tienen las ciudades costeñas de no tener las tejitas de la sierra.


----------



## Truxillito

sebvill said:


> Al Centro Histórico le falta una mejora de techos. No hay nada que lo haga ver como especial desde arriba. Incluso mas crítico que la situación de techos en el centro de Lima.
> Es el problema que tienen las ciudades costeñas de no tener las tejitas de la sierra.


??????
Costa, tejas... Sin comentarios...


----------



## sebvill

Truxillito said:


> ??????
> Costa, tejas... Sin comentarios...


No entendiste. No digo que le pongan tejas. Pero el hecho de no tener un techo uniformizado como los centros históricos en la sierra hacen que no sean tan vistosos.
Si no dicen que es el centro parece un barrio de la media para abajo cualquiera.
No hace falta ser chauvinista.


----------



## Truxillito

Las ciudades y pueblitos de la sierra de nuestra región La Libertad tienen por lo general una mejor vista en sus plazas que nuestras ciudades y pueblitos de la Costa.

Sin duda cualquier ciudad de la Sierra y más aún no olvides de la Selva, va a tener por lo general una mejor panorámica que cualquier ciudad costeña de nuestro sub desarrollado país.
Y es por el simple hecho q hay más vegetación y/o lluvia y bueno las casas se adaptan y así se disimulan muchísimas cosas, pero sin ofender solo es eso una mejor vista, nada más.

Lo mismo sucede con todas las capitales de Sudamérica llegas y por lo general todo es verde, pero llegas a Lima y bueno ya sabemos.

Creo que en su momento aya por los 1800  hubiera sido mejor tener como capital de país a Tarma justamente para ser un país más descentralizado y más “vistoso” (como toda Sudamérica, excepto nosotros), pero bueno las cosas están hechas y solo seguir para adelante y mejorando donde se pueda


----------



## sebvill

Las tejas no son la única forma de uniformizar techos. Falta voluntad, decretos municipales y fiscalización.
Por lo menos que estén limpios, tarrajeados, pintados y que cualquier tanque este tapado. En Cd de México por ejemplo los techos planos son todos pintados de rojo. Lo que le da cierto orden y uniformidad.


----------



## Truxillito

Ok ya te entendí.
Sí de acuerdo con tu comentario sobre los techos: falta de voluntad de autoridades y más de los propietarios de las casas del Centro Histórico.

Hoy más que nunca hace falta esa limpieza de techos que lo está haciendo la municipalidad pero muy limitado lamentablemente. 

En su momento cuando se construían y hasta hace poco ni se pensaba en ver al Centro Histórico desde arriba porque no hay cerro cerca ni un mirador natural ni tampoco construido, no había necesidad ni tecnología, pero hoy sí podemos y sale el descuido de los propietarios que es un problema nacional, pero no es excusa para arreglar y mejorarla... a esperar ni modo


----------



## Foenix31

Muy buenas las tomas con vista a la campiña de Moche!


----------



## TrujilloYYo

sebvill said:


> No entendiste. No digo que le pongan tejas. Pero el hecho de no tener un techo uniformizado como los centros históricos en la sierra hacen que no sean tan vistosos.
> _*Si no dicen que es el centro parece un barrio de la media para abajo cualquiera.*_
> No hace falta ser chauvinista.


No creo que un _barrio_ de los que mencionas tenga un paseo peatonal tan extenso como nuestro Paseo Pizarro que es lo que resalta en la foto, *solo esa parte es desadaptada al contexto de la foto*. Por otro lado mucha razón con lo de mejorar la estética en los techos en todas las ciudades costeñas del país 

Excelentes panorámicas las tomadas desde el Mirador de Moche 📸📸
*___*
_*Diciembre2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏*_


----------



## Foenix31

*TRUJILLO NORTE 2021*
_Fotos de mi autoría junto con @angelex69







_
























​


----------



## ErickMC12

Buenas tomas de La Urb Primavera


----------



## Foenix31

ErickMC12 said:


> Buenas tomas de La Urb Primavera


Para agregar, en 2022 se verán 4 edificios nuevos en la zona, incluido el edificio de la UTP.


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*CAMPIÑA DE MOCHE Y HUACAS DEL SOL Y LA LUNA





























FUENTE
_*
_*Diciembre2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *_​


----------



## Foenix31

Como ciudad metropolitana tenemos aun la oportunidad de hacer una buena integración con las 4 campiñas que rodean el lado sur y este de Trujillo. Solo tenemos que respetar los planificado en el PDM al 2040.


----------



## Foenix31

*HORTENSIAS DE CALIFORNIA*​
















_Fuente:



 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3040216532859837


_​


----------



## Truxillito

Se notan ahí los avances del edificio de oficinas El Golf y uno de los 2 nuevos edificios de 12 pisos que están en construcción


----------



## Foenix31

Truxillito said:


> Se notan ahí los avances del edificio de oficinas El Golf y uno de los 2 nuevos edificios de 12 pisos que están en construcción


Hortensias de California esta destinado a llenarse de multifamiliares.


----------



## Foenix31

*PUERTO DE SALAVERRY*
_Fuente: __Iván Mir Yenes_ ​


----------



## ErickMC12

Buenas fotos, ahora el Puerto Multipropósitos de Salaverry, mejorará significativamente.


----------



## Foenix31

Edit. > > >


----------



## Foenix31

*ART*








_Fuente:



 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=280062837148257


_​


----------



## Foenix31

*CAMPO DE GOLF







*
_Fuente:



 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=280062837148257


_​


----------



## Legionario

Espectacular ese campo del golf !!


----------



## TrujilloYYo

Excelente iluminación va quedando en el Puerto de Salaverry, y tremendo proyecto de la inmobiliaria R&R, esperemos pronto inicio de obras 📸📸 
*___*
*Diciembre2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏*


----------



## Javitrux

Que buenas panorámicas del campo de golf 👍


----------



## ErickMC12

EL Campo de golf, bien cuidado y una vez construido ART, se verá locaso en las panorámicas; sería el segundo edificio más alto de la Urba.


----------



## Truxillito

Espectacular foto con el Art, sino me equivoco en los pisos más altos donde irán los departamentos más grandes, cada uno tendrá una propia piscina, es decir talvez de 4, 6 u 8 piscinas en un mismo edificio de 16 pisos


----------



## Alibiza-1014

Con ese campo de golf y con el comienzo de edificaciones de altura a su alrededor, claro que se va a parecer a Lima. Van a ser como hermanas mellizas, aunque Trujillo sea más chica que Lima


----------



## Foenix31

La zona residencial de El Golf tiene espacio de expansión hasta la Vía de Evitamiento. Aún le falta expandirse aproximadamente el 80% de su tamaño.


----------



## ErickMC12

Truxillito said:


> Espectacular foto con el Art, sino me equivoco en los pisos más altos donde irán los departamentos más grandes, cada uno tendrá una propia piscina, es decir talvez de 4, 6 u 8 piscinas en un mismo edificio de 16 pisos


Asu tanta exclusividad en un sólo edificio; no me imagino el precio de cada depa


----------



## Libidito

Excelente el proyecto de ese edificio en el Golf


----------



## Foenix31

Truxillito said:


> Espectacular foto con el Art, sino me equivoco en los pisos más altos donde irán los departamentos más grandes, cada uno tendrá una propia piscina, es decir talvez de 4, 6 u 8 piscinas en un mismo edificio de 16 pisos


No sabía de ese dato, esperamos que esa zona se llene de departamentos con esas características.


----------



## iyaki

Desde la terraza del hotel Tierra Viva.
Fotos propias












que quiere decir host en español


----------



## Libidito

Buenas fotos!


----------



## skyperu34

Vistas panorámicas impresionantes! Trujillo crece posititvamente.


----------



## Foenix31

*PARQUE HUASCAR*








_Fuente: _



__ https://www.facebook.com/munivictorlarcoherrera/posts/1569894913348874


----------



## Foenix31

URB. EL RECREO
_Enero 09, 2018
Foto de mi autoría._


----------



## Foenix31

URB. ALBRETCH
_Enero 09, 2018._
_Foto de mi autoría._​


----------



## Libidito

Que buena foto la última mostrada.


----------



## Mike ILQ

Hola, me gustaría compartir un par de fotos que de paso tomé de la ciudad de Trujillo durante mi regreso a Lima. Las fotos son de mi autoría.


----------



## Foenix31

Mike ILQ said:


> Hola, me gustaría compartir un par de fotos que de paso tomé de la ciudad de Trujillo durante mi regreso a Lima. Las fotos son de mi autoría.


_Haciendo zoom a tu toma quedaría asi:_







​


----------



## Truxillito

Son fotos en movimiento?
La distancia es mucha que no se aprecia bien, el clima tampoco ayudó en ese momento... justo en estos días hay más sol por fin primaveral  una fotito con Dron quedaría de lujo desde ese sector


----------



## Mike ILQ

Sí, son fotos en movimiento. Estuve de paso, en un principio no tenía idea que la panamericana estaba bordeando la ciudad de Trujillo y aproveché capturar esta toma. Muy aparte de eso, me agrada lo mucho que ha cambiado la ciudad, el verdor de sus alrededores y el muro verde que colocaron alrededor de la autopista.



Foenix31 said:


> _Haciendo zoom a tu toma quedaría asi:_​


Gracias por la edición ¿Qué programa utilizó para hacer zoom?


----------



## rafo18

Foenix31 said:


> URB. ALBRETCH
> _Enero 09, 2018._
> _Foto de mi autoría._​
> View attachment 2287986



Solo los foristas veteranos sabemos de la importancia de ese edificio con lunas azules para los foristas truillanos jeje


----------



## Foenix31

URB. HORTENSIAS DE CALIFORNIA
_Noviembre 02, 2021._
_Foto de @angelex69 ._








​


----------



## Truxillito

Foenix31 said:


> URB. HORTENSIAS DE CALIFORNIA
> _Noviembre 02, 2021._
> _Foto de @angelex69 ._
> 
> View attachment 2363428
> ​


Qué fotaso!!!
Y solo salen 2 edificios dentro de Hortencias, todos sabemos que hay muchos más solo en ese sector...

Me pregunto cómo serían las panorámicas de Trujillo si nuestros 250-300 edificios superiores a 10 pisos estuvieran todos juntos no???
Sería bravaso


----------



## sebvill

Quedó muy bien ese edificio en Hortensias. Me gusta la terminación en terrazas. Le da más importancia.


----------



## Libidito

Que bacan quedó el edificio de Hortensias!


----------



## skyperu34

Interesantes fotos. Trujillo sigue imparable! Cierto es que hay mucho que mejorar como los aspectos de áreas verdes, mantenimiento de vias y un replanteamiento en los parámetros urbanos que permitan un crecimiento responsable.


----------



## Foenix31

UPTOWN APARTMENTS
_Noviembre 30, 2021
Fotos de r&r inmobiliaria._
























*FUENTE*



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=279251567585601


----------



## sebvill

Tengo muchas ganas de verlo terminado


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Esa zona está quedando espectacular...


----------



## Javitrux

Y cada año se verá mejor con los proyectos que se van ejecutando ✌


----------



## Libidito

Me gusta como va quedando.


----------



## Foenix31

*NAVIDAD 2021*
_Créditos a Ozono Televisión._​AV. AMERICA NORTE & BY PASS MANSICHE
_Zona Norte_








​AV. NICOLAS DE PIEROLA & UTP & URB. SAN FERNANDO
_Zona Norte_



























__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=621885859005012


----------



## Foenix31

CENTRO HISTORICO & ESTADIO MANSICHE
_Zona Centro_








URB. PRIMAVERA
_Zona Norte_
_








AV. VALDERRAMA ESQ. AV. AMERICA NORTE
Zona Norte_
_











 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=621885859005012


_​


----------



## Foenix31

En las panorámicas nocturnas se pueden observar el avance del cambio de luminarias LED en todos los parques, avenidas e incluso en algunas urbanizaciones y barrios. Hace ver a la ciudad mas viva y moderna. También el Centro Histórico el cual fue el primer centro histórico del país en contar con iluminación LED al 100% incluyendo el primer anillo vial desde el 2017.


----------



## Javitrux

Buenas tomas, esperemos también salgan algunas para año nuevo 🥳


----------



## Mr Joven

La mancha urbana de Trujillo se ve bien extensa, más de un millón habitando la metrópoli.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Muy buenas fotos, resalta la iluminación LED y la UTP con todas sus luces encendidas le da un excelente toque.


----------



## Foenix31

¡FELIZ 201 AÑOS DE INDEPENDENCIA TRUJILLO!
_Diciembre 29, 2021.
Fotos de mi autoría.







_


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Espectaculares panorámicas, Uptown apenas empezando fase de acabados y ya le da más presencia a la zona, de seguro en pocos meses desde ese ángulo la vista será aún mejor. 
Feliz aniversario de independencia Trujillo!


----------



## Foenix31

TRVXILLO XXIX, MMXXI
_Diciembre 29, 2021._
_Fotos de mi autoría._


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Wow, tomas impresionantes. La zona se consolida cada vez más, ya me imagino cuando estén concluidos los edificios actualmente en construcción...


----------



## sebvill

Uptown y el ex Casa Andina se podrían ver en un mismo skyline o están lejos?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

sebvill said:


> Uptown y el ex Casa Andina se podrían ver en un mismo skyline o están lejos?


Si, en tomas desde la Avenida el Golf hacia California.


----------



## angelex69

La ciudad crece y crece a ritmo sostenido durante el último lustro, por más fenómenos naturales, pandemias y crisis económicas. Lo de Trujillo ya no sorprende, la construcción vertical es una realidad ahora. Esperamos pronto romper la barrera de los 20 pisos y que algunas otras zonas de la ciudad se animen a construir más y mejor. Buenísimas fotos.


----------



## Foenix31

sebvill said:


> Uptown y el ex Casa Andina se podrían ver en un mismo skyline o están lejos?


Si se pueden ver, pero se necesitaría una toma desde la Urb. El Golf. La foto que tomé es desde el piso 17 de Sky Tower en la urbanización Hortensias, que está en medio de ambos edificios, por eso salen en diferentes fotos.


----------



## Truxillito

Buenísimas las fotos!!!
Ayá en el 2000-2005 nos emocionábamos cuando hacían residenciales de 5-7 pisos (así de atrasados estábamos 🤪), pero en fin han pasado los años y a pesar de las tantas carencias y problemas políticos, naturales (El Niño), económicos (Chavimochic 3 etapa, que triplicaría nuestras agroexportaciones, recuperación del borde costero, turismo, etc), aún así a pesar de todo eso tenemos esa estabilidad en construcciones y mejora en nuestro desarrollo vertical 

Un fuerte abrazo a los trujillanos y quienes visitan este thread! 
2022 se viene con nueva imagen para Trujillo x la gran cantidad de edificios a entregar el próximo año


----------



## arquimario88

Vista hacia las Hortencias de California y Colegio San José obrero.

Fotos propias

Comparto mis fotos aca también.


----------



## Javitrux

Wow!! Ésta página si que se luce, felicitaciones a los autores de tan buenas fotos y gracias por compartirlas.
Feliz 2022!! Y a seguir mejorando 💪


----------



## Foenix31

Muy buenas las fotos de Arquimario88, la zona suroeste de la ciudad se consolidad cada vez mas.


----------



## Libidito

El Uptwon aporta bastante a California!


----------



## Libidito

sebvill said:


> Uptown y el ex Casa Andina se podrían ver en un mismo skyline o están lejos?


Desde la Avenida El Golf se puede sacar esa toma.


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Excelentes tomas actualizadas de California.


----------



## Foenix31

*AV. MANSICHE*






















FUENTE


----------



## TrujilloYYo

_Otra panorámica del anterior video...







_
_Fuente
*_*
*Diciembre2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *_​


----------



## Truxillito

Muy buena toma!!!

Esos terrenos libres en plena av El Golf piden a gritos uso para edificios corporativos o grandes residenciales 
Ojalá se haga con el tiempo 🤞🏼


----------



## Foenix31

Rezar a todos los santos para que esos terrenos caigan en buenas manos.


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. EL GOLF*
_Diciembre 14, 2021 | Fotos de KVC._



















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=480487680005330


----------



## Javitrux

*UNT ----> SAN ANDRES*​


----------



## ErickMC12

PARTE DE LA URBANIZACIÓN EL GOLF Y ALREDEDORES

Primer plano canchas de tenis del Golf & Country Club​









Vista parcial de la urbanización Hortensias de California a la izquierda 










Fuente​


----------



## Foenix31

¡Que buena foto de San Andrés! este año esa panorámica va a cambiar con el próximo instituto de 50m de alto 👌​


Javitrux said:


> *UNT ----> SAN ANDRES*​


----------



## Libidito

Que buena foto del Golf


----------



## Foenix31

*VISTA AL PARQUE CESAR VALLEJO DE CALIFORNIA*
_Foto de Inmobusiness en historia de Instagram._













Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Foenix31

*VISTA DESDE PENTHOUSE AL C.H.*
_Jirón Independencia con luz led y catedral de la plaza mayor de Trujillo vista desde el depa del trujillano Cristhian Cueva._








*FUENTE*




​


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Que buena vista desde el penthouse de Christian Cueva, por las imagenes supongo que esta localizado en San Andres?


----------



## Truxillito

MIKE_USA2004 said:


> Que buena vista desde el penthouse de Christian Cueva, por las imagenes supongo que esta localizado en San Andres?


Así es! Muy buena observación


----------



## Wishie

Truxillito said:


> Así es! Muy buena observación


Supongo que es csntral park


----------



## Wishie

fotos de mi autoria


----------



## Foenix31

Te ayudo con las dos ultimas imágenes, @Wishie.
*EDIFICIO ESPAÑA*
_Vista hacia la Urb. San Andrés y El Recreo._








_Vista hacia la Urb. San Nicolas y Urb. Albretch._


----------



## Legionario

Me gusta esa avenida, muy bien arborizada,


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*EDIFICIO ALBRETCH II*​









Fuente: COAM CONTRAISTAS
*___*
_*Diciembre2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *_​


----------



## Foenix31

Buena foto de Albretch !


----------



## Foenix31

*FUENTE*


----------



## Foenix31

Wishie said:


> Supongo que es csntral park


Sí, hace años cuando entregaron los depas del Central Park los de r&r inmobiliaria publicaron que Cueva era uno de los clientes que compró la penthouse.


----------



## Libidito

Donde es este parque?



Wishie said:


> View attachment 3054354
> 
> View attachment 3054352
> 
> fotos de mi autoria


----------



## Foenix31

Libidito said:


> Donde es este parque?


Es el Parque de la Paz, en la Urb. Santa Edelmira.


----------



## angelex69

Trujillo... siempre luciéndose!!


----------



## ErickMC12

Se ve imponente UpTown y el color negro lo hace destacar y de reconocer fácilmente. Buen Skyline se va formando 😏😊


----------



## ErickMC12

Urb. El Golf y alrededores - Distrito de Víctor Larco














































FUENTE DE CEVICHE​


----------



## Truxillito

Fotasos!!!


----------



## sebvill

Buenos ángulos


----------



## Foenix31

Buenas fotos de la zona sur.


----------



## The_crema

Esa zona de Trujillo tiene mucha potencial.


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. SAN ANDRES I*
_Abril 02, 2022. | Imágenes de Inmobiliaria Coronado._






















*FUENTE*




​


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Impresionante el Golf, es como el buen vino anejo, mientras mas viejito se pone mejor. Hace anos el Golf solo tenia puras casas residenciales; Ahora han agregado edificios residenciales.


----------



## Truxillito

Foenix31 said:


> *URB. SAN ANDRES I*
> _Abril 02, 2022. | Imágenes de Inmobiliaria Coronado._
> View attachment 3391851
> View attachment 3391860
> View attachment 3391868
> 
> *FUENTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Bien ahí San Andrés que no se queda atrás


----------



## Libidito

Hermoso el Golf y zonas aldedañas.
San Andrés tambien muy bacan!!!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

San Andrés y el Golf, 2 zonas bien consolidadas y que siguen mejorando año tras año con nuevos proyectos


----------



## Foenix31

*VISTA ALTO TRUJILLO*
_Junio 22, 2022. | Foto de mi autoría._















Imagen tomada a 205 metros de altura.







​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Estas fotos confirman que Trujillo tiene la densidad de edificios de una ciudad intermedia en la región (al menos a la vista) falta un tallest imponente, y algunos más que lo rodeen, y faltan varias cosas pero es innegable el avance. 👏🏽👏🏽 Las tomas están espectaculares Foenix pero las tienes que repetir con la profesional 😀


----------



## ELMER71

No suelo reproducir onomatopeyas, pero ¡guau! que espectaculares tomas, lástima que estemos en invierno, las mismas tomas en verano deben verse aún más espectaculares; una buena forma de mostrar a la gran capital nor-peruana y su constante crecimiento; aunque me queda una duda ¿no era que los edificios de Trujillo estaban todos pegados en una misma zona?...en fin, la respuesta por lo visto es rotunda y concluyente, Trujillo crece, construye, se reinventa y moderniza y para nosotros es un placer contemplar los cambios. Felicitaciones al autor de las tomas...


----------



## julipax

en toda la ciudad de Trujillo se construye, la imagen vale mas que mil palabras.


----------



## Javitrux

Wow!! Ya se necesitaba una panorámica así (solo no ayudó el clima) para callar algunas bocas. Excelente aporte Foenix 👍


----------



## rafo18

Consigan esas coordenadas y tomen unas fotos con cielo despejado, serian geniales.


----------



## sebvill

Una de buena calidad estaría genial. Muy buena vista.

El sitio de donde se ha tomado es una barriada no?


----------



## Foenix31

Se ha tomado desde la etapa 2A de Alto Trujillo, espero volver con una cámara profesional y con el cielo despejado. La foto fue tomada con un Samsung A51 a 4km del centro de la ciudad.


----------



## Foenix31

*CENTRO HISTORICO*








*FUENTE*


----------



## Libidito

Muy buenas fotos Foenix!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

La catedral se ve imponente en esa captura


----------



## Foenix31

*VISTA HACIA LA VIA DE EVITAMIENTO*











__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=642517763697689


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

Todavia se ve mucho terreno detras del Golf, el video no se puede ver, hay algun link de youtube u otra plataforma para verlo?


----------



## Libidito

Que hermosa vista al campo de Golf.


----------



## Foenix31

MIKE_USA2004 said:


> Todavia se ve mucho terreno detras del Golf, el video no se puede ver, hay algun link de youtube u otra plataforma para verlo?


En la actualización de Google Earth Pro, se ve que ya están trazando una nueva zona la cual conectará la Av. El Golf con la Via de Evitamiento.


----------



## Foenix31

URB. PRIMAVERA
_Febrero 25, 2022. | Fotos de José Cárdenas._






















*FUENTE*


----------



## Libidito

Primavera no se queda en la construcción de edificios. Siempre me ha gustado esa urba.


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. MIRAFLORES - QUINTANAS *
_Junio 06, 2018. | Fotos de José Cárdenas._






















*FUENTE*


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. HORTENSIAS DE CALIFORNIA*
_Julio 10, 2022. | Fotos de Facebook._








*FUENTE*





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Foenix31

*URB. SAN JOSE DE CALIFORNIA*
_Julio 12, 2022. | Fotos de @Wishie














_​


----------



## Jair Rodriguez

Esas dos ultimas fotos esta TOP!


----------



## Javitrux

Que buenos ángulos!!! Gran aporte Wishie


----------



## ErickMC12

PANORÁMICAS DESDE LA URB SAN ANDRÉS

Vista hacia la UNT, Vista hermosa y San Judas Tadeo.









San Andrés y la Merced









UNT, Covicorti y Natasha









San Andrés y al fondo el distrito de Víctor Larco Herrera.









Fuente​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Buenísimas las panorámicas! Vista hermosa va logrando su skyline


----------



## Truxillito

Muy buenas tomas y lo mejor y más resaltante es la construcción por todo lado


----------



## Foenix31

Que buenas tomas desde San Andrés!


----------



## Libidito

Muy buenas tomas, muchas gracias por compartir.


----------



## Libidito

Que construcción es esta?
Se ve alto


----------



## ErickMC12

Libidito said:


> Que construcción es esta?
> Se ve alto
> 
> View attachment 3581833


Es la residencial Torre Colibríes que será de 16 pisos, en esa toma andaba por el piso 11 me parece...


----------



## DiegoVega

Mi primer dia en trux. Ahora voy a dronear. Fotos propias


----------



## Foenix31

*CALIFORNIA*
_Setiembre 03, 2022. | Fotos de @arquimario88 _








*FUENTE*








TRUJILLO: Muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes


Otras mas Fotos propias




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Libidito

Excelente foto!


----------



## Truxillito

Buena foto! California se luce ahí


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

California









Fuente​


----------



## Truxillito

Tremenda foto!!!


----------



## Javitrux

Sin duda California está sacando ventaja a otra urbanizaciones 👏


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Panorámicas de diversas zonas de Trujillo, principalmente California, El Golf, San Andrés












































































Fuente​


----------



## Truxillito

Buenísimas fotos! 
Se nota el auge en construcción de edificios por todo lado…
Urge destrabar Chavimochic III Etapa para duplicar las construcciones actuales…


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Club Libertad en primer plano (probablemente se convierta en un parque metropolitano a mediano plazo) detrás San Andrés a la izquierda y parte de la ciudad universitaria a la derecha










Fuente: Trujillo Drone​


----------



## Truxillito

Espero San Andrés siga con más edificaciones! 
Que no se deje ganar por la urbanización California


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Panorámicas desde el centro histórico de Trujillo hacia la urbanización San Andrés

















Fuente:Trujillo Drone​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

El Golf








































































Fuente: Trujillo Drone​


----------



## Javitrux

La Av. Huamán ya debería conectarse con la prolongación Fátima


----------



## julipax

Javitrux said:


> La Av. Huamán ya debería conectarse con la prolongación Fátima


y Real Plaza (Promart ) con el Golf, son dos cuadras las que le separan. Los alumnos de Talentos y los que van al mall y viven en el Golf tienen que dar un vuelton para llegar a sus casas.


----------



## Libidito

Excelente fotos Rocks, gracias por compartir

La fotos de San Andrés esta excelente!


----------



## Santiago Andres

Panorámicas que tome el finde


----------



## Libidito

Woww fotazo, sobre todo la primera, skyline de San Andrés!


----------



## Foenix31

Ufff San Andrés no para de crecer, actualmente han iniciado obras en 2 edificios que el proximo año saldrán en esa toma. Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## Javitrux

Hace tiempo no veíamos el Skyline de San Andrés, gracias por compartir tan buena toma.


----------



## Foenix31

Fotos sacada de la historia de WhatsApp de un amigo de la universidad.


----------



## Libidito

Eso que se ve en primer plano es la futura extensión de la Av. Vallejo?


----------



## ErickMC12

NUEVAS PANORÁMICAS DE LA CIUDAD

Ovalo Larco , Av. América con Av. Larco, parte del distrito de Trujillo










Urb. La Merced










Urb. La merced, el Jardín Botánico y la Av. Larco.



















Al fondo se aprecia el distrito de Victor Larco y a la izquierda destaca Uptown de color negro.










Urb. San Andrés, La Merced y Monserrate.



















CODELI INMOBILIARIA​


----------



## Truxillito

Buenas fotos ErickMC12! Se agradece por las tomas


----------



## Libidito

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Foenix31

Buenas fotos de la zona centro de la ciudad.


----------



## TrujilloYYo

*UTP y Av. Nicolás de Piérola *​








_*Fuente: UTP*_​*___
Diciembre2020 - Bicentenario de Trujillo del Perú 🎉👏 *


----------



## Emilio1955

Un Vistazo de Dron a Trujillo


No podemos determinar si la norteña Trujillo es la segunda ciudad del país después de Lima, pues al respecto hay opiniones encontradas con q...




desarrolloperuano.blogspot.com


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Distrito de Víctor Larco










foto propia​


----------



## Javitrux

Que buena foto Rocks !!!


----------



## Indochine

Ojala Trujillo cuente con un tren urbano a un futuro no tan lejano, buenas tomas


----------



## Libidito

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Distrito de Víctor Larco
> 
> View attachment 3978979
> 
> 
> foto propia​


Eso que se ve al fondo son Las Hortencias no?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Libidito said:


> Eso que se ve al fondo son Las Hortencias no?


Si, pero puse Víctor Larco porque sale incluso el Mirador del Golf que está en Huaman


----------



## Foenix31

*PLAZA DE ARMAS DE TRUJILLO*
El 28 de octubre se hizo historia en Trujillo y el mundo. Más de 12 mil personas llegaron hasta la plaza de armas de Trujillo para batir un récord mundial. Todos, al unísono, declamaron el poema III de Trilce, el poemario de César Vallejo que cumple 100 años de su publicación.




































*FUENTE*


----------



## Foenix31

*FUENTE*


----------



## Truxillito

Muchachos acá un aporte 💪
Fotos propias 👍

Urbanización California:


----------



## Mr Joven

Buenos proyectos que se destaca en nuestra querida ciudad, recién se ve un skyline perfilado y denso, la consolidación está en marcha, ¡vamos por más!


----------



## Javitrux

Bonitas tomas de la plaza de armas y ni que decir del Skyline de California 👏👏


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Excelentes fotos que dan cuenta una vez más del crecimiento de la ciudad en materia de edificios! Se perfila un skyline interesante!


----------



## Libidito

Que buenas fotos!


----------



## Foenix31

*CALIFORNIA*
_Octubre 22, 2022. | Fotos de las historias de instagram de una amistad.















_​


----------



## Libidito

Casi no vemos fotos nocturnas, muy bacan!


----------



## Truxillito

Les comparto estas fotos tomadas hace 2 semanas 💪
Fuente: fotos propias.

Vista de California al fondo, no se ven tampoco todos los edificios, pero es una interesante toma creo no posteada antes.




















Y estas tomas de parte de las Urbanizaciones California, San José de California y Hortencias de California! 🙌


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Foenix31 said:


> *CALIFORNIA*
> _Octubre 22, 2022. | Fotos de las historias de instagram de una amistad.
> View attachment 4081666
> View attachment 4081667
> _
> ​


De las mejores fotos nocturnas que he visto de Trujillo!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Truxillito said:


> Les comparto estas fotos tomadas hace 2 semanas 💪
> Fuente: fotos propias.
> 
> Vista de California al fondo, no se ven tampoco todos los edificios, pero es una interesante toma creo no posteada antes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085156


Buenas fotos en especial la segunda por la cantidad de edificios de regular altura, construidos y en construcción


----------



## Mr Joven

Q buena resolución de ese dron Truxillito... así podemos ir a todos los puntos habidos y por haber para sacar las mejores panorámicas de la ciudad.


----------



## Javitrux

Cada vez mejor tus tomas y ángulos Truxillito, espero te animes a recorrer otras zonas de la ciudad como San Andrés o Primavera.


----------



## Libidito

Que buenas fotos de California.


----------



## Foenix31

Cada vez salen mejores tomas de California, una vez terminen esos edificios las panorámicas serán 10 de 10.


----------



## ErickMC12

Que buenas tomas Truxillito, en especial la segunda... que tal densidad de Califa y todavía se ve varios columnas asomandose en algunos lotes.


----------



## Foenix31

*TRUJILLO ZONA CENTRO*
_Octubre 31, 2022. | Fotos de PERIPATÉTICOS PHOTOFILMS _




































*FUENTE*







​


----------



## Truxillito

Buenas panorámicas de San Andrés


----------



## Libidito

La Av. Juan Pablo siempre me ha parecido de las mejores que tiene Trujillo.


----------



## Mr Joven

¡QUÉ BELLEZA, I LOVE TRUX!


----------



## Truxillito

Comparto fotos de la Urb. El Golf


----------



## Daniel 18

Increible el parecido de Trujillo con Lima. Algunas fotos parecen parte de Miraflores o de Surco... No me imagino ver esas zonas en 10 anhos! Fotones!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Increíbles tomas, se nota el desarrollo!


----------



## angelex69

Excelentes tomas... sin dudas, Trujillo siempre luciéndose, a pesar de todos sus problemas, siempre se mantiene linda la ciudad,


----------



## Mr Joven

Se nota el buen ornato en las urbanizaciones de Trujillo, así deben hacer respetar los parámetros en toda la ciudad, incluyendo los distritos populosos. Espero con ansias la nueva gestión municipal del "loco de Moche"


----------



## Truxillito

Veremos buenos cambios con el Loco de Moche


----------



## LuisGYE

Cual es y cuánto mide el edifico más alto de esta ciudad actualmente ?

muchas gracias


----------



## ErickMC12

Impresionante toda la aflomeración de edificios que se ve desde el golf


----------



## Truxillito

🚨 Video de la Urbanización San Andrés 🚨

Muy linda zona de Trujillo!!!

Fuente: 















Parque San Andrés





























Parque Martínez de Pinillos


----------



## ErickMC12

Buenas fotos! Se aprecia el pent House de Cuevita en la segunda toma jeje


----------



## ErickMC12

Urb. Hortensias de California y parte de Huamán. Primer plano el colegio San José Obrero.



















20/12/2022 | Foto de @cesarbeltran​


----------



## Mr Joven

Buenas tomas nocturnas 🥵


----------



## Truxillito

Bonitas fotos nocturas y con luz led se ve mejor como se aprecia 💪


----------



## Limeñito

Será motivo para ir de nuevo a Trujillo; la pasé excelente hace un año pero me enfoqué en los tours de historia y arqueología. La próxima que vaya quiero captar en cámara el dinamismo de esta ciudad que se va haciendo cada vez más vertical y moderna.


----------



## Truxillito

Muchachos!!!
🚨 Video de la Urb. La Merced 🚨
Fuente:





Jardín Botánico vista hacia Urb. California









Jardín Botánico vista hacia Urb. La Merced y San Andrés









Av. Larco (se aprecia parte del supermercado Wong)


----------



## skyperu34

En los últimos años Trujillo ha evolucionado bastante para bien, a pesar de sus defectos también. Buenísimas fotos Truxillito.


----------



## ErickMC12

La Merced tiene las todas para que se levanten nuevos edificios residenciales y oficina para la av larco, pero sorprende que no tenga el mismo auge en ese tema como las Urb colindantes


----------



## Libidito

Muy buen video y fotos!


----------



## Foenix31

*CHAN CHAN - TRUJILLO*
_Diciembre 01, 2021 | Fotos de National Geographic. _

Panorámicas de la ciudadela de barro mas grande de América y al fondo el skyline de la ciudad de Trujillo que hoy cumple 202 años de independencia.

_¡Feliz día a todos mis hermanos trujillanos en el foro!_
















Panorámicas internas.




































Un regalo de parte del video...















*FUENTE*


----------



## ErickMC12

Impresionante la capital del Reino Chimú y que buena recreación de como se veía en el siglo XV. 


Felíz día muchachos, hoy a celebrar los 202 años de independencia. ¡Viva Trujillo!


----------



## Libidito

Feliz día Trujillo!!!

Chan Chan, impresionante!


----------



## Truxillito

Muchachos!!!
🚨 Video de la Urb. El Recreo 🚨

Fuente:


----------



## Mr Joven

El 5 de Marzo debería ser la fecha de Trujillo ya que la ciudad se fundó y la del 29 de Diciembre debería ser la fecha del departamento ya que en esas épocas la intendencia de Trujillo (La Libertad y otros departamentos que la conformaron) se independizan de España.


----------



## Libidito

Super buenas fotos del Recreo!


----------

